# So. Cal 4th of July Parade Ride



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 2, 2009)

For those interested in riding on the 4th of July the city of Lake Forest has asked us to ride in their parade for free. The city of Hunitngton Beach wanted us to pay this year. All the details are on the Cyclone Coaster site. Pics from last year are below.

Huntington Beach 4th of July Parade 2008
Huntington Beach 4th of July Parade 2008


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 3, 2009)

Bump parade ride tomorrow


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 8, 2009)

and the pictures have been posted...enjoy

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157621031031271/show/


----------

